# Netgear Router-Problem



## schleicher (27. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

also ich habe folgendes Problem:


- Wenn ich über meinen router ins Internet gehe, bauen sich die ersten zwei drei seiten, die untereinander verlinkt sind, schnell auf..wenn ich aber einen weiteren 
Link anklicke, wird die seite garnicht mehr aufgebaut. Ich bekomme dann die Meldung, Kann server nicht finden.
Oder es werden erst garkeine Seiten aufgebaut
Wenn ich ohne Router ins Netz gehe, hab ich das Problem nicht.

nun meine frage:

Woran kann das liegen?

Ich hab Win XP PRO
- T-DSL-Flat
- Netgear DSL-ROUTER RP614v2 mit aktueller Firmware

 schleicher;-)


----------



## Gengebaecher (28. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Genau das selbe Problem habe ich mit meinen Router auch und bin auch auf die Antworten gespannt!


----------



## DaUhl (28. Oktober 2003)

Ist zwar nicht der dollste Tip jetzt, aber ich würde den Router einmal auf Lieferzustand zurück setzen und komplett neu konfigurieren. Ich benutze denselben Router auch mit Win XP Pro und habe keine Probleme. Und nachdem ich mir die aktuellste Firmware gezogen habe, läuft er jetzt noch besser. 

Da Uhl


----------



## schleicher (30. Oktober 2003)

danke für dir antwort,

aber ich habe meinen Router schon drei mal auf lieferzustand zurückgesetzt.
Und die Firmware auch auf den neusten stand gebracht. Das Problem ist leider immer noch da.
kann es vielleicht sein, das es mit den IP-Adressen zusammenhängt?
Weil ich hab alles auf Dynamisch gestellt.

schleicher


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (5. November 2003)

Ich kann leider auch nur Tipps geben. Ich würde mal an eurer Stelle die IP-Adressen überprüfen. Die vom DNS-Server. Irgendwie kommt mir dieses Problem bekannt vor. Hatte ein ähnliches Problem, aber mit meinem Linux Router und dem Proxy (Squid). Verwendet Ihr einen Proxy?

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## schleicher (7. November 2003)

hi,
also ich benutze keinen Proxy.
ich hab noch nicht allzuviele Erfahrungen mit Netzwerken.
Und mit Linux arbeite ich auch nicht.
ich weis noch nicht einmal was Proxy (Squid) ist.

Und ich hab überall eine Dynamische IP-Adresse eingestellt. Ich bin T-online-Kunde.
Kann es daran liegen, das ich meinem Netzwerk keine Festen IP-Adressen zugeordnet habe?

Schleicher


----------



## Flo<H> (7. November 2003)

Hallo!
Ich hab den gleichen Router, aber bei mir treten die Probleme nicht auf. Ich hab auch Ip dynamisch zuweisen bei dem einen Computer, dem anderen weist er immer eine bestimmte zu. Läuft alles einwandfrei.

Router RP614v2
Rechner1: Win2k (bekommt immer gleiche IP zugewiesen)
Rechner2: Win98 (dynamische IP)

Wie gesagt bei beiden treten keinerlei Probleme auf. WinXP hab ich noch nicht getestet, da ich nicht im Besitz davon bin.


----------

